# home made 3 cylinder radial engine



## 100model (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone

                    I blew the dust of an engine I made last century. 

I designed a very odd way of operating the overhead piston valves. have a look at the video   [ame]http://youtu.be/6Saw3FfgDnA[/ame]


----------



## MuellerNick (May 3, 2013)

I like it! Very interesting and distinct construction!


Nick


----------



## 100model (May 3, 2013)

Glad you liked it and thank you for watching the video.


----------



## Anatol (Jun 10, 2018)

lovely. 
I note with interest the valve and valve actuation technique (roller in oblique slot). It's a simple piston valve managing both inlet and exhaust? What is the timing?


----------

